# Cant figure our cords GRR



## Regulate (Nov 20, 2010)

This is what I have
Dell Inspiron 530 Desktop Review - ComputerShopper.com

This is what I bought

Newegg.com - Antec Nine Hundred Two V3 Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Gaming Case

What I want to do is take everything out of the Dell Insirpon 530 and put it into the new case. So far, so good. Except for one small little detail... I cant figure out what cord goes where for the USB/Power button/Reset buttons and the Dell insirpon well.. doesnt come with a manual to tell you these things. Grr. HELP!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Here is the service manual for the 530:

Documentation


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I just noted that the Dell motherboard manual doesn't have the front panel connector pinouts. Some searching reveals that Dell uses the board below in the 530. Although the OEM and retail versions of the board my have different layouts the pinouts should be the same.

Foxconn Support - Download

Antec case manual:

http://www.antec.com/pdf/manuals/Nine Hundred Two V3 Manual_EN.pdf

Dell motherboards may have proprietary pinouts. Pay special attention to the case's pinout diagrams and the section on how to reconfigure the headers.


----------



## Regulate (Nov 20, 2010)

Would the pinpoints be the same for each mobo? Cause that doesnt look like my mobo


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

As far as I can tell, there are two versions of the Foxconn G33 series motherboard. A poster in this thread said that he had contacted a Foxconn engineer and learned that although the layouts were different the pinouts should be the same.

Moving dell inspiron 530 to new case. - Desktop General Hardware Forum - Desktop - Dell Community

I can't vouch for this and I can't find any more information on the Dell OEM board than what I've posted.


----------



## Regulate (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you for your help and time. It's been greatly appriciated


----------

